# Are there really 100  ways to serve an egg? What's Your Favorite?



## Meanderer

According to legend , the folds in a chef’s hat used to represent the number of ways s/he knew how to cook an egg, with the vaunted 100-fold hat reserved for the heads of only the most knowledgeable culinary experts. But are there really 100 ways to prepare eggs? ES set out on an exploration across the food blogosphere to find out, and our answer is a decidedly delicious “yes.”
We’re reporting back and presenting our 100 favorite ways to cook an egg. If you’ve ever looked in the fridge and said, “I’ve got tons of eggs, but no idea what to cook with them,” well, you have no excuse to ever do that again. Just come right back here. Or better yet, print this out and hang it in your kitchen.
Presenting the comprehensive Endless Simmer guide to 100 ways to cook an egg:
_Click on the photos for full recipes._

http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2009/04/16/100-ways-to-crack-an-egg/


----------



## marinaio

Love properly poached eggs on toast or grits.  I do prefer Huevos Ranchero (the spicier the better) as a breakfast plate at most restaurants.


----------



## Meanderer

I have tried a warm hard boiled egg with hot sauce.  Very good!


----------



## JustBonee

I'll eat whole eggs occasionally, but prefer an egg white omelette  with mushrooms (usually from frozen) and Rotel diced tomatoes.


----------



## Meanderer

Bonnie said:


> I'll eat whole eggs occasionally, but prefer an egg white omelette  with mushrooms (usually from frozen) and Rotel diced tomatoes.


I have never heard of an egg-white omelette!


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> I have never heard of an egg-white omelette!



..http://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-egg-white-omelet/






I buy the 100% egg whites that they sell in a carton, but not egg beaters. 
(fewer calories than whole eggs.)


----------



## Meanderer

Needless to say,I have never heard of 100% All Whites either.    One thing I like to make for breakfast is "Cloud Nine Waffles", where I separate the yokes & whites from "real" eggs and then later fold the whipped whites into the batter. They are the best.  Breakfast is my favorite meal.


----------



## CPA-Kim

I buy Organic egg whites and use 1 cup with one whole egg.  I usually just put feta cheese, olives, and mushrooms in with it and scramble it.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7232


> We're the real deal!


----------



## rkunsaw

I prefer eggs over medium for breakfast. Scrambled eggs or omelets are fine too.

I make deviled eggs often and usually have a jar of deviled egg mix in the refrigerator

Egg custard pie is very good

It seems I only make egg nog around the holidays. Dunno why. It would be good anytime.

_ I buy free range eggs from a farm just down the road._


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> _ I buy free range eggs from a farm just down the road._



For a few years now, I've wanted to get a small chicken coop and raise a few 'hobby chickens' in my backyard.  I still haven't given up on the idea.  Just think it would be interesting,  and a fun thing to do.  
My only worry would be protecting them from any predators that could get to them.  They do make coops entirely enclosed, and I have a very high wall (8') around the property .. but still, wouldn't want it to end badly.


----------



## rkunsaw

Bonnie we had chickens for a number of years. They do need to be in a secure place at night but they should be allowed to roam free in the daytime.

We quit raising them when I retired because we wanted to be free to travel.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Bonnie we had chickens for a number of years. They do need to be in a secure place at night but they should be allowed to roam free in the daytime.
> 
> We quit raising them when I retired because we wanted to be free to travel.



I entered a contest a while back, to win a coop.  Something like this ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Checked into getting a few chickens for it .. as I was sure that I would win!  LOL
Well, that didn't happen. 
I'm not into traveling anymore, so that's not a problem.


----------



## meg

I don't eat eggs.  I can manage them in omelette or scrambled....but cannot bear the white of eggs...makes me sick!...My food nightmare would be a cold hard boiled egg  ugh!!


----------



## Justme

We don't eat too many eggs as they aren't good for one, but I like mine hardboiled, chopped up with raw onion, tomato and mayonnaise


----------



## rkunsaw

Bonnie said:


> I entered a contest a while back, to win a coop.  Something like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked into getting a few chickens for it .. as I was sure that I would win!  LOL
> Well, that didn't happen.
> I'm not into traveling anymore, so that's not a problem.



Bonnie those chicken tractors will keep them safe but they don't give the chickens room to roam. Chickens kept in them can't be called "free range". If you're going to let them out everyday you only need the roost and nest boxes.


----------



## Meanderer

They might be called Condo Chickens.


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> They might be called Condo Chickens.



urban chickens


----------



## Meanderer

Course that takes us to "City Chicken"  how many have tried it?


----------



## Denise1952

Depending on my mood, I can fix them almost any way, with a few of my own inventions, LOL!  But I think the "boiled" is my fave because it is a quick breakfast w/toast.  The protein is something I need and I do not skimp on eggs.  I don't have any high cholestrol either.

I can understand someone not liking eggs, plenty of foods I do not care for


----------



## Meanderer

You skewer cubes of veal or pork on wooden sticks , dipped in batter & breaded...end up with a faux chicken leg.




Recipie for city chicken: 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/best-city-chicken/

View attachment 7299


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> Course that takes us to "City Chicken"  how many have tried it?



It's been awhile, but yes, I've had it/made it.  It's very good!


----------



## taffboy

Scotch egg .Made with sausage meat rolled around a hard bollied egg.


----------



## Denise1952

Woaaaaaaaaaa, this sounds good, I'm just sitting here eating a plain, hard-boiled, yours sounds way better Taffboy!


----------



## taffboy

Yep had one tonight with salad


----------



## Meanderer

taffboy said:


> Scotch egg .Made with sausage meat rolled around a hard bollied egg.



Is this it?
http://www.whats4eats.com/appetizers/scotch-eggs-recipe


----------



## taffboy

That's the one


----------



## rkunsaw

We tried the Scotch eggs once. In my opinion that is the worst possible use of sausage and eggs. It's much easier to just fry them separately.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=2]Fried Boiled Eggs[/h]Can't decide how you want your egg? Split the difference by hard boiling a few, cutting them into slices, and pan-frying them in a non-stick pan or with a spray of oil.
View attachment 7470


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Chicken and Egg Hash Recipe   (Which to eat first?)[/h]http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chicken-and-egg-hash


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like scrambled or omelets with sautéed onions, red peppers, etc.


----------



## Honey

eggs cheese and a dash of milk and black pepper cooked in microwave


----------



## taffboy

Honey said:


> eggs cheese and a dash of milk and black pepper cooked in microwave


 That sounds nice.


----------



## Meanderer

*31 Eggs In Exciting Holes*

[h=1]31 Eggs In Exciting Holes[/h]http://www.buzzfeed.com/emofly/eggs-in-exciting-holes


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7899


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Flower Power Eggs in Pepper Rings[/h]http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/bre...fastbrunch/flower-power-eggs-in-pepper-rings/


----------



## JustBonee

I found a really great new sandwich that Jimmy Dean makes... egg with pepper jack cheese and red peppers and onions.


----------



## Pappy

Speaking of eggs.....


----------



## Mollie

Those are nice looking eggs Pappy. 

I like scrambled eggs on toast, adding some black pepper.


----------



## Meanderer

First...dice the egg.


----------



## Mollie

Very clever


----------



## Meanderer

Eggs are social animals!  

View attachment 8135


----------



## Meanderer

Get Crackin'!


----------



## Misty

I like eggs over easy, also scrambled, in an omelet, poached, hard boiled, deviled and in a sandwich with bacon or onion. 
I'm sure it doesn't show, but I like eggs


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Baked Eggs in Bread Bowls[/h]http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/baked-eggs-bread-bowls-10000001940815/


----------



## romfty

This morning with my bacon I had two fried eggs.................*both*........ double yolkers!!   wooo hooo!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Best Canadian inventions ....EGG CARTON*

The now-ubiquitous egg carton was reportedly invented to solve an argument between a famer and a hotel owner. The hotel owner complained to the farmer that he kept receiving shipments of broken eggs, and the each blamed the other. In 1911 a local newspaperman in Smithers, B.C. named *Joseph L. Coyle* took this as a challenge and invented a paper egg carton to separate and protect the eggs. Coyle produced the cartons by hand for years, and invented the machinery necessary to manufacture them. He then moved to the United States and founded the Coyle Safety Carton Company based in Chicago. By the 1920s the cartons were produced by the thousands in Chicago, New York, Pittsburgh and London, Ont.


----------



## Meanderer

*Freedom Food hens lay first square eggs!*

Wow! Freedom Food Farm, Flair Loop, has today sensationally revealed a new egg phenomenon that could change the way eggs are packed, distributed and eaten in future - square eggs!
(NOTE: Date recorded March 31st - Reporter:April Fuller!)


----------



## Ina

Reporter April Fuller was sharp and scooped that story. Huh?? :tapfoot:


----------



## Honey

I enjoy egg, cheese and a touch of milk combined and heated in the microwave, delish!


----------



## oldman

Just two eggs over lightly. I like to dip my toast in the yolks.


----------



## kcvet

wreck em


----------



## rkunsaw

Adding egg drop soup and egg foo young


----------



## Meanderer

*The Food Timeline: History Of The Egg*

*When and why did humans begin consuming eggs?*
Humans have been consuming eggs since the dawn of human time. The history is complicated and diverse; the culinary applications are innumerable. When, where, and why have people been eating eggs?

http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodeggs.html

View attachment 8753


----------



## Ralphy1

Poached on Pumpernickel toast once a week at a little restaurant called The Gentleman Farmer.  Eggs were bad and now they are good just like to many food items have been...


----------



## Ralphy1

Sorry, that should have read so many.  Hope you forgive typos on Senior Forums...


----------



## Meanderer

Ralphy1 said:


> Poached on Pumpernickel toast once a week at a little restaurant called The Gentleman Farmer.  Eggs were bad and now they are good just like to many food items have been...


Sounds good Ralphy! Also like the name of the restaurant!


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

romfty said:


> This morning with my bacon I had two fried eggs.................*both*........ double yolkers!!   wooo hooo!


----------



## Meanderer

*5 Ways to Use Eggs Outside of the Kitchen*

Check out these surprising uses for eggs.







Make a facial
Who has time or money to spend at the local day spa, paying someone to tell you how awful your skin looks? For a little pampering, head to the refrigerator and grab an egg. If you have dry skin that needs moisturizing, separate the egg and beat the yolk. Oily skin takes the egg white, to which a bit of lemon or honey can be added. For normal skin, use the entire egg. Apply the beaten egg, relax and wait 30 minutes, then rinse. You’ll love your new fresh face.

Use as glue
Out of regular white glue? Egg whites can act as a glue substitute when gluing paper or light cardboard together.

Add to compost
Eggshells are a great addition to your compost because they are rich in calcium — a nutrient that helps plants. Crushing them before you put them in your compost heap will help them break down faster.

Water your plants
After boiling eggs, don’t pour the water down the drain. Instead, let it cool; then water plants with the nutrient-filled water.

Start seeds
Plant seeds in eggshells. Place the eggshell halves in the carton, fill each with soil, and press seeds inside. The seeds will draw extra nutrients from the eggshells. Once the seedlings are about 3 inches (7.5 centimeters) tall, they are ready to be transplanted into your garden. Remove them from the shell before you put them in the ground. Then crush the eggshells and put them in your compost or plant them in your garden.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9437


----------



## oakapple

Amazing egg ideas Meanderer.I like fried eggs with a sprinkle of salt, or poached, or boiled [soft boiled.] They are very versatile though, and if you are stuck for a meal a simple omelette is nice with a salad.I only buy free range eggs, and like others have toyed with the idea of 3/4 hens, but then you are rather 'tied' as they need daily care.


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> Amazing egg ideas Meanderer.I like fried eggs with a sprinkle of salt, or poached, or boiled [soft boiled.] They are very versatile though, and if you are stuck for a meal a simple omelette is nice with a salad.I only buy free range eggs, and like others have toyed with the idea of 3/4 hens, but then you are rather 'tied' as they need daily care.



Just last Sunday, a friend gave us a dozen free range eggs.  They had a brown shell, and were smaller in size.  We scrambled six a couple times this past week, and they were delicious.  The yolks were a deeper yellow, but were a real treat.  This guy ordered 25 chicks, and kept them in the house til it warmed up.  By the time he moved them outside, they were filling the dining room.  He has lost a few to predators, but on the whole are easy to manage.   Three or 4 might prove to be easy.


----------



## rkunsaw

oakapple said:


> Amazing egg ideas Meanderer.I like fried eggs with a sprinkle of salt, or poached, or boiled [soft boiled.] They are very versatile though, and if you are stuck for a meal a simple omelette is nice with a salad.I only buy free range eggs, and like others have toyed with the idea of 3/4 hens, but then you are rather 'tied' as they need daily care.



oakapple, we raised chickens for a few years, enjoyed the free range eggs and sold the extras, but after I retired we wanted to be able to travel at will and it was a chore to get someone to look after them. We sold them to a farm a few miles down the road and now buy eggs from them.

Chickens do have to be secure at night ( and watched in the daytime) because they are a favorite meal of many predators.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9737


----------



## RadishRose

I could never stand runny eggs, soft yolks in any style. yolks must be dry, whether fried, boiled, scrambled. I'm not a picky eater, but soft egg yolks I cannot do.

 Love egg salad w/ crumbled bacon & watercress


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> Chickens do have to be secure at night ( and watched in the daytime) because they are a favorite meal of many predators.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I could never stand runny eggs, soft yolks in any style. yolks must be dry, whether fried, boiled, scrambled. I'm not a picky eater, but soft egg yolks I cannot do.


----------



## RadishRose

lol!


----------



## Meanderer

*Humanely Produced Eggs for the New Year*

"After six years of conversion time, January 1 marks the day laying chickens, veal calves, and pregnant sows in California cages and pens must be given enough space to stretch their wings and legs and be able to lie down".
http://www.independent.com/news/2014/dec/28/humanely-produced-eggs-new-year/


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13324


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

Favourite? Hmmm..poached, over easy, scrambled, omelette, boiled.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

I have just returned to this thread [had forgotten about it] so thanks to those who gave chicken advice, have thought about it, but like others, we do travel a fair bit sometimes, so it wouldn't really be an option [until sometime in the future when we stay at home more.] What does the term over easy mean, in relation to cooking eggs?


----------



## rkunsaw

Over of course means to flip the egg over after the first side has cooked a bit.

Over easy....the yolk and whites are both still runny

Over medium....the white is fully cooked but the yolk is still runny

Over hard.....the white and the yolk are hard.


----------



## Josiah

I have this 1892 book for sale on Amazon


----------



## oakapple

That's an old book indeed! Hope you get a good price for it.
Thanks rkunsaw for the info, have always wondered what it meant.here, we don't flip the egg over, but just allow it to fry.


----------



## Cookie

I like to make spinach quiche with mozzarella cheese, onions and mushroom - delish!


----------



## Falcon

Oakapple,  Here, we call that "Sunny side up".


----------



## oakapple

Falcon said:


> Oakapple, Here, we call that "Sunny side up".



 Thanks Falcon, it certainly sounds a lovely term for a fried egg! So here, they are all sunny side up, bear that in mind if you come for a visit to the UK and you like your egg 'flipped over' be sure to tell them.


----------



## oakapple

I know this has nothing to do with eggs [in fact it's about bacon] but watching programmes from the US, if a person is having breakfast  either at home or in a cafe, they seem to have bacon, pancakes and maple syrup ALL TOGETHER! Can this be right?


----------



## Cookie

Yes - we eat it here too in Canada - a very tasty combination, or if not bacon, then sausages.  Try it sometime, but real maple syrup is the best.


----------



## RadishRose

oakapple said:


> That's an old book indeed! Hope you get a good price for it.
> Thanks rkunsaw for the info, have always wondered what it meant.here, we don't flip the egg over, but just allow it to fry.



Oakapple, we call those "sunny side up"


----------



## Josiah

I usually eat my eggs (local farm raised organic) raw in a smoothie.


----------



## oakapple

So the bacon, pancakes, maple syrup thing is true!  I only make pancakes a few times a year [the children used to like them years ago, also grandchildren did, but not so much nowadays.]However, if I do make them I like them with either golden syrup[no bacon] or a freshly squeezed lemon and some sugar.They are either breakfast or a dessert.


----------



## Cookie

Then there are crepes, very thin - I fill them with ricotta cheese, served with berries and maple syrup on top - deliciously decadent!


----------



## Meanderer

*Sunny side up saturday*

http://www.handmadecharlotte.com/sunny-side-up-saturday/


----------



## oakapple

Now, is that a car shape, or the top of somebody's head?


----------



## rporter610

I love eggs.  My favorite ways to eat them are eggs benedict, and egg salad.


----------



## Meanderer

rporter610 said:


> I love eggs.  My favorite ways to eat them are eggs benedict, and egg salad.


I have never tried eggs that way.  scrambled or fried, over medium are my favorite ways.  It seems the whole world loves eggs!


----------



## Pappy

I like egg salad also. I quite often order poached eggs on white toast. Actually, I like them anyway you can fix them.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

well I watch the food network all the time (daily) and I have yet to count that many ways to make an egg.  Cookie's dish really is delish!!!


----------



## rporter610

Eggs benedict is fairly easy.  You poach an egg, toast an English muffin, and make the benedict sauce.  Look online for a good benedict sauce recipe.  Enjloy!


----------



## Meanderer

rporter610 said:


> Eggs benedict is fairly easy.  You poach an egg, toast an English muffin, and make the benedict sauce.  Look online for a good benedict sauce recipe.  Enjloy!


Thank you.  I haven't been brave enough to try it.  maybe I will.


----------



## SeaBreeze

How to peel a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## RadishRose

That was awesome.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I know alot of people like that and other runny icky egg treats but ugh I can't eat them like that I rarely eat eggs I don't eat meat either. If it had a face It don't go in mouth! Including sea food..... ewwwwwwww   No offense anyone! lol lol


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Very Cool! Have you ever seen the one where the guy takes an empty water bottle and separates the egg yolk from the white? It was absolutely awesome then he put it back!  He just put the egg in a bowl took the bottle and squeezed it and put it on the egg and it took that yolk slicker than a whistle! The he put it back the same way it was really cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze

The only kind of eggs I like are scrambled or omelets.  Never saw that egg yolk trick.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Oh that was so cool ...you can probably find it on you tube! I believe that is where I saw it


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rkunsaw

French toast with cheese. Don't know about that. First thing I noticed, she's using white bread. I haven't ate white bread in at least thirty years.


----------



## Rocky

Coddled eggs.  Used to like soft-boiled eggs in an egg cup, but coddled is SO much easier.

Someone mentioned huevos rancheros when eating breakfast "out"...I agree...with a whole lot of Cholula sprinkled on top.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> French toast with cheese. Don't know about that. First thing I noticed, she's using white bread. I haven't ate white bread in at least thirty years.


Seems you are well bread Larry.  You can use a substitute bread....and  as for the cheese, give it a try.   I still have yet to try the two-tone grilled cheese.  One slice of two different kinds of bread, with one slice of two different kinds of cheese.  Sounds like a lot of work...but I do plan to try it. HAHA!
http://recipeofhealth.com/recipe/two-tone-grilled-cheese-236476rb


----------



## rporter610

I am going to be eating huevos rancheros in southern Mexico next week!  I'll post a photo if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Eggs, the incredible edible egg, love them never denied myself them, couldn't care less what the nutritionists said.  I have the Gringo version of huevos rancheros 1-2 times a week.  Scrambled with cheese and covered with salsa sometimes served with refried beans, wife don't mind making them.  As for my oddest incident about eggs, we had stopped at a restaurant in Durango, CO.  On the top of the breakfast menu was listed '3 minute egg - $60'.  Curious I asked the waitress WT, she said the chef hates making them.  I laughed and asked her if she had ever had anyone order one.  Yes, she had been there 12 years and had one diner order it, they charged him the $60 which he paid with a smile.  Can't say if it was true or an urban myth although made a good conversation topic.


----------



## Meanderer

rporter610 said:


> I am going to be eating huevos rancheros in southern Mexico next week!  I'll post a photo if I can figure out how to do it.



Here's a Google picture.  Have a safe trip!
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sunny-anderson/huevos-rancheros-recipe.html


----------



## Meanderer

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Eggs, the incredible edible egg, love them never denied myself them, couldn't care less what the nutritionists said.  I have the Gringo version of huevos rancheros 1-2 times a week.  Scrambled with cheese and covered with salsa sometimes served with refried beans, wife don't mind making them.  As for my oddest incident about eggs, we had stopped at a restaurant in Durango, CO.  On the top of the breakfast menu was listed '3 minute egg - $60'.  Curious I asked the waitress WT, she said the chef hates making them.  I laughed and asked her if she had ever had anyone order one.  Yes, she had been there 12 years and had one diner order it, they charged him the $60 which he paid with a smile.  Can't say if it was true or an urban myth although made a good conversation topic.



Here's a review of Brooklyn Diner in New York, that reads like a bargain! 

_“Bacon and eggs for two...$60”_
Had a great breakfast here. Very nice inside, good service. Only complaint was the price. Bacon and eggs for two with OJ and coffee was $60 with tax and tip. Seems a little crazy.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...29-Brooklyn_Diner-New_York_City_New_York.html


----------



## ~Lenore

*The experts have changed their minds once again.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/10/feds-poised-to-withdraw-longstanding-warnings-about-dietary-cholesterol/?tid=trending_strip_6
*


----------



## Meanderer

*8 Delicious Easter Recipes*

Meringue bunnies, bacon and eggs, fun French toast, and more! Our recipes are ones your family will truly enjoy.
http://www.rd.com/slideshows/8-delicious-easter-recipes#slideshow=slide3

Bacon 'n' Egg Bundles
This is a fun way to serve bacon and eggs all in one bite!


----------



## Meanderer

*Egg Ideas*

Not only has this dish got eggs, but it includes peppers and greenery too… winner!






*And for dessert…*

… how about this imitation egg, which is also a healthy combination of yogurt and peach. Perfect!


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Well now isn't that a clever way to make eggs!!!  How cute!!!  Makes a person want to go eat an egg! I like the fake egg and yogurt dish....how very clever. I am a horrible cook let alone think of such clever ways to serve food. I watch the Food Channel all the time but have not learned squat lol lol. And those kids that cook and bake put me to real shame.    Lol God Bless them!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AZ Jim

Come to Arizona on one of our 120 degree days and you'll see the one hundred and first way.


----------



## LynnD

AZ Jim said:


> Come to Arizona on one of our 120 degree days and you'll see the one hundred and first way.




It it would be the same here, Jim!


----------



## Meanderer

Outdoor Cuisine


----------



## RadishRose

I actually tried that once , on an over 100 degree day. The egg really didn't fry. After awhile, it just sort of congealed but it took some time. Some days I just have nuthin' better to do I guess.


----------



## Meanderer

*Beyond Eggs vs. Real Eggs: Is The Fake Stuff Really Better? (PHOTOS)*

"The general consensus was that the two cookies tasted "very, very similar," with one editor saying, "if I didn't know they were different, I would think they were exactly the same." The one major difference that almost all participants commented on was in texture -- the Beyond Eggs batch was "crunchier" and a bit "heartier," while the batch made with real eggs was "cakier," "fluffier" and "softer." But the participants made a point to emphasize that this textural discrepancy was not necessarily a bad thing, and that both were enjoyable textures with the same great cookie flavor and taste".
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/23/beyond-eggs_n_3963845.html


----------



## Meanderer

Chickens singing the EGG Song!


----------



## Pappy

One in a minion....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## imp

*"We don't eat too many eggs as they aren't good for one"

*Now, why do you say this? When I was a kid, too many eggs were definitely deemed bad. Nonetheless, age 5-10, or so, I had 3-egg omelets several school days each week! "Experts" today say eggs are not only OK, but recommended!

Who are we to believe?    imp


----------



## Rocky

_Ah, but things have made a turn ... they are now quite alright.  

Do you remember when, 30 years ago, coffee was going to kill us all?  Now ... hey, it's fine -- just another way to get hydration.  And yes, for awhile coffee would do nothing to help with hydration.  So this is the 3rd installment of pro/con coffee.

Poor old hens ... first we love 'em, then we hate 'em, now we love 'em again.  Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.._.:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer

Don't forget the potato salad this weekend!


----------



## Pappy

Info you need:


----------



## Meanderer

*A New Way To Serve Humpty Dumpty*

Yes!


----------



## Meanderer

*43 fossilized dinosaur eggs found in China*

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2015/04/22/pkg-orig-43-fossilized-dinosaur-eggs-found.cnn (SEE VIDEO)

Fossilized dinosaur eggs were found in China during road repair work in Heyuan city in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong.


----------



## Meanderer

Humpty Dumpty Omelet


----------



## Pappy

Yep.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## C'est Moi

I like my eggs best in cake.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*What Your Favorite Style of Eggs Says About Your Personality*

What Your Favorite Style of Eggs Says About Your Personality

"Just like us, chickens have their own personalities. While their characteristics are typically seen at a farm, our traits are reflected into that ever-so-slightly heated pan or boiling water where our eggs lay. Have you ever stopped to realize that the way you order your eggs can translate into your personality? If not, here is what your order of eggs says about you".


----------



## Camper6

What I call the perfect egg.  Sunny side up.  

With crisp bacon and toast.

To cook an egg sunny side up put a lid on it while it's cooking .  Add a teaspoon of water to the pan.  The steam cooks the top of the egg and it's not runny.

Bacon is best done in the microwave.  On top of paper towels.  Just watch it and cook it until it's crisp.

What more could you  ask for in life.?


----------



## Aunt Bea

For breakfast I like eggs fried in an old cast iron skillet, crispy on the bottom and basted on the top with plenty of hot bacon grease.

For brunch or dinner I like to poach or bake them in tomato sauce or salsa with a sprinkle of cheese, served over a crisp piece of Italian toast or an English muffin.

I like the notion of coddling them in these contraptions but I never get them cooked to my liking.


----------



## Seeker

Fried...Still runny inside with a side of salsa....or biscuits and gravy. Sometimes BOTH. My husband cringes every time I reach for salsa..I love my condiments. I've never poached an egg, need to try it.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Over medium---runny yellow, but no runny white---with lots of buttered toast.


----------



## Camper6

I can't master flipping them over.


----------



## Meanderer

Did someone mention Bacon?


----------



## James

Scrambled; stir in some melted butter, cream, bacon grease, sea salt, fresh ground pepper and a dash Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Over medium---runny yellow, but no runny white---with lots of buttered toast.


 yup

and yup on the buttered toast (cleans the plate)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Did someone mention Bacon?



Reminds me of "Alan's _Psychedelic Breakfast_" by Pink Floyd 1970!


----------



## JimW

My favorite dish with eggs is Eggs Benedict, so with that the eggs would be poached. I also love a good omelette. But if I'm just having eggs with some bacon I like them fried, a little runny but not much, just enough to dip some toast or english muffin in.

Throw in some home fries or hash browns with eggs benedict and I'm in heaven! Also love it with real Canadian Peameal Bacon, not the ham that they pass off in the US as Canadian Bacon


----------



## JimW

Sorry that pic above is so big, I tried to delete but for some reason couldn't. If one of the mods can delete the pic please do.


----------



## Pappy

Open wide....


----------



## Meanderer

Cooking the Perfect Egg on a Shovel


----------



## Aunt Bea

If you don't have a shovel you can always use a paper bag.


----------



## Camper6

Why can't people cook an egg the normal way?


----------



## C'est Moi

Meanderer said:


> Cooking the Perfect Egg on a Shovel



Well, you'll have to serve that with "hoe cake."


----------



## Meanderer

Camper6 said:


> Why can't people cook an egg the normal way?



I know it's hard to believe, but we are all "normal"!


----------



## RadishRose

Those methods look like fun! Thanks.


This may be fun for the grands as an "experiment"


----------



## Meanderer

Egg Control!


----------



## RadishRose

Packin' heat, are ya?


----------



## fmdog44

You want to something different go to youtube and find Gordon Ramsey's method of scrambling eggs.


----------



## fmdog44

Meanderer said:


> Egg Control!



What, eggsactly is your point?


----------



## NancyNGA

Cloud Eggs






How to make them


----------



## JimW

NancyNGA said:


> Cloud Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to make them



For some reason I now have a craving for lemon meringue pie!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bacon and Egg Mini-Pies






Recipe  (uses sliced bread  )


----------



## Meanderer

It's time for a square meal!


----------



## HipGnosis

My current favorite is EGGS IN HELL  AKA Shakshuka
2nd fav is a chorizo omelette with tomatoes, jalapenos and cheese.


----------



## RadishRose

I had to look up shakshouka. It sounds great, but my eggs have to be cooked through.

Shakshouka
Shakshouka  is a dish of eggs poached in a sauce of tomatoes, chili peppers, and  onions, often spiced with cumin. Its present egg and vegetable-based  form originated in North Africa. It is popular in the Middle East and  North Africa.


More at Wikipedia


----------



## Meanderer

Chinese Stir-Fried Tomatoes and Eggs


----------



## RadishRose

Looks great


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Stacey Kent I'm Putting All My Eggs in One Basket


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## delawarelady

I have a sensitive palate  fluffy scrambled eggs and deviled eggs are only what I can tolerate


----------



## NancyNGA

​..


----------



## Traveler

Valentine eggs


----------



## Traveler

*dutch babies*


----------



## Meanderer

Funny side up!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Egg 'O My Heart...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Petrified Egg Yolk 

 Found this in the back of my mother's refrigerator today. Probably at least a year old. The yolk was perfectly shaped, hard and smooth, like plastic.  The white had completely dried up.  Cool, huh?  

Wonder how you could serve it?    I hate to throw food away.  layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

We put out our Manzanita "tree" with hanging eggs, painted by a dear friend of ours.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I love eggs! I will eat them how ever you make them. My two favorites are: poached and boiled half way between soft and hard so the yolk is spreadable. YUM!


----------



## Meanderer

A Day in the Life of an Egg Farmer Video


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Ode to Egg by Bill St. John


----------



## Meanderer

Easter Breakfast


----------



## RadishRose

What a nice portrayal of eggs, Meanderer. Except for the runny ones, I loved it.


----------



## Meanderer

The Elephant Bird stood up to 11 feet high and resembled a heavily-built ostrich. Its egg is 120 times bigger than a chicken egg. For the record, the largest egg laid by a living bird weighed in five pounds and 11.35 ounces, according to Guinness.


----------



## Meanderer

Crop circle fried eggs


----------



## Meanderer

12 Egg Hacks to Transform Your Breakfast Routine

Ham & egg cups


----------



## RadishRose

One amazing egg?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*Did Vikings eat eggs?*_





Eggs were a mainstay of the Viking diet, gathered both from domesticated chickens and wild fowl.  The nests of sea birds were regularly raided to supply eggs for the Viking table


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Giantsfan1954

That's cute...hubs and I used to breakfast at a little diner in Davenport,N.Y. and under the standard "eggs fixed anyway you like" was except poached


----------



## Meanderer

Giantsfan1954 said:


> That's cute...hubs and I used to breakfast at a little diner in Davenport,N.Y. and under the standard "eggs fixed anyway you like" was except poached



Thanks for the post Gf!  I have never tried it!


----------



## Lon

I love eggs prepared many ways but my favorite is EGGS BENEDICT


----------



## Meanderer

Eggs Benedict History and Recipe


There are a couple stories of the origin of Eggs Benedict, but this is the one I like:

"In 1894, Lemuel Benedict, a Wall Street broker, who was suffering from a hangover, ordered“some buttered toast, crisp bacon, two poached eggs, and a hooker of hollandaise sauce” at the Waldorf Hotel in New York.  The Waldorf’s legendary chef, Oscar Tschirky, was so impressed that he put the dish on his breakfast and luncheon menus after substituting Canadian bacon for crisp bacon and a toasted English muffin for toasted bread".


----------



## JFBev

Egg-in-a-basket is my favorite -- our Mom called them "peek-a-boos"   Still a favorite comfort food of mine!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _*Did Vikings eat eggs?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs were a mainstay of the Viking diet, gathered both from domesticated chickens and wild fowl.  The nests of sea birds were regularly raided to supply eggs for the Viking table



That was an interesting link, Meanderer. Here's a short video of that Swedish Chef Magnus Nilsson raiding a nest on a sea cliff!


----------



## RadishRose

Lon said:


> I love eggs prepared many ways but my favorite is EGGS BENEDICT
> 
> View attachment 52236



So beautiful- if only they weren't "runny" (poached)


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> That was an interesting link, Meanderer. Here's a short video of that Swedish Chef Magnus Nilsson raiding a nest on a sea cliff!



Amazing video!  Thanks, Rose!  I guess that's how everyone got their eggs in the days of the vikings!  The results must have been worth all that effort!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## applecruncher

I don't know.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Mrs Hudson....My breakfast!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1

I like mine scrambled with black pepper and melted cheese on top.


----------



## Meanderer

Oven Scrambled eggs for a large crowd(VIDEO)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

This looks good.  *

*





Scotch Eggs

_"...Deep-fried eggs weren't popular in the U.S. until recently. Now they're popping up on restaurant menus all over the country in the form of Scotch eggs, a popular snack and picnic food in the U.K. A hard-boiled egg covered in sausage, breaded, and then deep-fried."_


----------



## Meanderer

Fry-day: Deep Fried Eggs


----------



## Meanderer

4th of July Deviled Eggs


----------



## Meanderer

EGGS




an old Martin Mull tune


----------



## Giantsfan1954

When I was a kid,I remember my Mom putting an egg into milk and maybe ice cream and giving it to us to drink,if there was choclate syrup available we had it with that.
She's been gone 51 years and I dont recall what she called it,egg cream doesn't seem to fit...
And we survived the raw egg,lol


----------



## Meanderer

Raw Eggs in Milk? Trying Marilyn Monroe’s Diets


----------



## PopsnTuff

Anyone mention an already hard-boiled egg placed in the middle of a meatloaf while it cooks.....when sliced a little variety awaiting to eat....
Mom used to use this recipe.... Its quite tasty.....


----------



## Meanderer

Can't unscramble an egg ~ Willi Kief


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## gennie

For breakfast - scrambled with a dollop of large curd cottage cheese and dash of hot sauce mixed in.  Other times of day - deviled.


----------



## Meanderer

Twice Baked Potato with Egg on Top


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Cloud Eggs






https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Eggs-in-Clouds-597695?prm-v1


----------



## Camper6

The four minute egg.  Boil water. Add the egg for four minutes. Perfectly soft boiled.

Put it in the egg cup.

Cut the top off and dunk the toast in.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Camper6 said:


> The four minute egg.  Boil water. Add the egg for four minutes. Perfectly soft boiled.
> 
> Put it in the egg cup.
> 
> Cut the top off and dunk the toast in.


101 ways...


----------



## RadishRose

https://www.thekitchn.com/the-best-way-to-hardboil-eggs-22943315?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## toffee

not a great lover of eggs -- but I wont say no to a poached on toast --
can someone tell me what grits is ???


----------



## RadishRose

toffee said:


> not a great lover of eggs -- but I wont say no to a poached on toast --
> can someone tell me what grits is ???



Grits is cornmeal, similar to polenta.  
Grits is of Native American origin and is similar to other thick maize-based porridges from around the world, such as polenta and mieliepap.  The word "grits" is derived from the Old English word _grytt_, meaning coarse meal.


----------



## Camper6

I have cooked eggs many ways but I have never had a poached egg.

I have had a coddled egg. This was popular with the English.

You have a porcelain container which you butter on the inside.  And then you break the egg into it.

You screw the cap back on and then you put it into a pot of boiling water.  There is a string on the container that you can lift it out.

Then you open the container and you have an egg without any shells which you can dunk into with toast.  I have forgotten how long you leave it in the boiling water.  I rarely use it now.


----------



## norman

When I fix it .....Iron skillet medium hot, break 3 eggs separate yellows,  scramble whites till 80% done mix in yolks with whites and scramble till warm, but runny.   2  Wheat toast with butter and honey and cinnamon or jelly, with  5 pieces of crisp bacon fried in another skillet, 2 cups of black tea with  honey.      When Sweetie does it,  she fries the bacon, pours out extra grease, the eggs, scrambled, toast bread in toaster oven and hot tea.  Now I usually get my scrambled eggs at MickeyD's. lol


----------



## Meanderer

We try not to coddle or cosset our eggs!


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/insider/why-are-eggs-sold-by-the-dozen-why-not-by-10s-or-8s.html


----------



## Aunt Bea

Did you ever do this when you were a kid?


----------



## Marie5656

*Egg Salad.  I am not much for fancy*


----------



## Pappy

Ba-da-boom.....


----------



## Camper6

Best way to have eggs.

Restaurant.  Bacon and eggs, toast and coffee, brought to your table.

No cooking, no dishes to wash, and a real treat for us single guys.


----------



## RadishRose

Camper6 said:


> Best way to have eggs.
> 
> Restaurant.  Bacon and eggs, toast and coffee, brought to your table.
> 
> No cooking, no dishes to wash, and a real treat for us single guys.


It's a treat for anyone, not just guys!


----------



## Meanderer

Camper6 said:


> Best way to have eggs.
> 
> Restaurant.  Bacon and eggs, toast and coffee, brought to your table.
> 
> No cooking, no dishes to wash, and a real treat for us single guys.


Even your dog would consider it a treat!


----------



## Meanderer

This "Eggo Waffle" purse would be a real treat for the ladies!


----------



## Camper6

RadishRose said:


> It's a treat for anyone, not just guys!


Notice I said single guys?


----------



## gennie

RadishRose said:


> Grits is cornmeal, similar to polenta.
> Grits is of Native American origin and is similar to other thick maize-based porridges from around the world, such as polenta and mieliepap.  The word "grits" is derived from the Old English word _grytt_, meaning coarse meal.



GRITS is also the acronym for Girls Raised In The South.  Grits are an acquired taste. 

 The corn meal version can be helped along by the addition of a beaten egg, a bit of grated onion, lots of sharp cheese and 30 minutes in a 400 degree oven.

The female version - it varies with each specimen


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Restaurants are only for single guys?


----------



## RadishRose

Camper6 said:


> Notice I said single guys?


Yes, so?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Camper6

RadishRose said:


> Yes, so?


So? They rarely get served at home so it's a real treat when someone else does the cooking.


----------



## RadishRose

Camper6 said:


> So? They rarely get served at home so it's a real treat when someone else does the cooking.


----------



## Meanderer

*A Good, Quick Breakfast for the Single Guy*

*






*
*

*


----------



## Camper6

Radish Rose you have a tough time catching on.
My friend who is now having to do all the cooking because his wife is sick told me what I quoted and I speak for myself also now that I am single.
You seem to have a tough time with that which simply befuddles me.


RadishRose said:


> View attachment 76320


Thats what I said.


----------



## Camper6

Meanderer said:


> *A Good, Quick Breakfast for the Single Guy*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Scrambled eggs should not be all yellow. Cook it until the whites are firm then scramble the yolk into it. Much nicer. Taught to me by my mother many years ago.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea

Wouldn't a small jar with a tightfitting lid and a little water do the same thing?


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Wouldn't a small jar with a tightfitting lid and a little water do the same thing?


I would think so, Bea. But what are those little bumps in the plastic for?


----------



## Meanderer

"He was too high, to fry an egg....too high to fry, to fried to try....too high to fry an egg!"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Hard boiled.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meanderer said:


> Needless to say,I have never heard of 100% All Whites either.    One thing I like to make for breakfast is "Cloud Nine Waffles", where I separate the yokes & whites from "real" eggs and then later fold the whipped whites into the batter. They are the best.  Breakfast is my favorite meal.


Mine, too. It's also my favorite meal to eat out. As for 100 ways to cook eggs, I've seen an article on line for about a week now touting 100 ways to cook eggs, but I haven't read it because it seems to me that it would take too darned much time to read 100 recipes. I'll just take mine scrambled, fried, poached, hard boiled...any old way at all. And I like egg salad sandwiches and deviled eggs, too.


----------



## Meanderer

JFK's favorite Breakfast

"The Kennedys were fans of elaborate egg dishes on occasion, but JFK tended to lean towards more of a simple breakfast; Some toast, little bit of bacon and a nice glass of OJ.  It is also noted that he did eat a lot of poached eggs.  To take your poached egg and toast breakfast to the next level, try spreading some avocado on your toast, to add a bright and creamy flavor and some extra nutrients. "


----------



## RadishRose

Awww, Shucks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> This "Eggo Waffle" purse would be a real treat for the ladies!


Eleven would probably love this purse!  If you watch Stranger Things, you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I like the good old scrambled eggs with lemon pepper seasoning and I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray.  I used to make creamed eggs over toast too...haven't made it in a long time.  I'd make cream sauce from scratch but now I'd simply use packaged Hollandaise sauce.  Slice a hard boiled egg, put it on toast and pour the sauce on top.


----------



## Meanderer

Eggs Over Easy: The Rap


----------



## Lc jones

meg said:


> I don't eat eggs.  I can manage them in omelette or scrambled....but cannot bear the white of eggs...makes me sick!...My food nightmare would be a cold hard boiled egg  ugh!!


I can’t stand eggs, as a kid the smell of egg salad would make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Lc jones said:


> I can’t stand eggs, as a kid the smell of egg salad would make me sick to my stomach.


Mebbe you should blame yer Mother, not the eggs?


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 77291


YIKES!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Eggs Over Easy: The Rap


 this guy is hilarious! ( I'm all up in the kitchen, LOL)


----------



## CarolfromTX

Breakfast tacos!!


----------



## Meanderer

CarolfromTX said:


> Breakfast tacos!!


Great Idea!






Recipe


----------



## Ferocious

*Are there really 100 ways to serve an egg? What's Your Favorite?*


*I like mine with a kiss!! *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ghost Hard Boiled Eggs (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## gennie

Eggplant might be better liked if he wasn't such an awful PURPLE color.


----------



## charry

my fav is hard boiled eggs sandwiches, and scrambled eggs with lots of butter


----------



## charry

Ferocious said:


> *Are there really 100 ways to serve an egg? What's Your Favorite?*
> 
> 
> *I like mine with a kiss!! *


----------



## gennie

How do you dress your hard-boiled egg sandwich?  I use mayo, radish sprouts and a sprinkle of Trader Joes Everything Bagel seasoning.


----------



## RadishRose

Just mayo with a dash of mustard


----------



## tortiecat

Poached egg on an English muffin; or egg salad on a roll.
Eggs Benedict, if somewhere where they are served.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


Short order cooks, filling Tall orders!  WOW!


----------



## IrisSenior

Eggplant won't be better no matter what colour they are. I like poached eggs and no more than 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Meanderer

Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## charry

gennie said:


> How do you dress your hard-boiled egg sandwich?  I use mayo, radish sprouts and a sprinkle of Trader Joes Everything Bagel seasoning.


just salt and pepper, making sure the bread is thickly coated with butter, ( lurpak )


----------



## Ferocious

charry said:


> just salt and pepper, making sure the bread is thickly coated with butter, ( lurpak )


*M....Mmmmm, I'll 'ave one, Charry, if there is one or two or three going spare...*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Calvin & Hobbes


But I love eggplant!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> But I love eggplant!


----------



## Meanderer

Let's face it........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Silverfox

Really 100 ways. Wow, I would have never thought that many. I do enjoy a nice cheddar cheese omelette with onions, red peppers, and tomatoes in it.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


Those lyrics are hilarious....Can't reveal her name but eggplant is her game, haahah; maybe it's the scallions or maybe she's Italian! 

Good find!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ham & Egg Plant


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Ham & Egg Plant


LOL, You've outdone yourself!!


----------



## Liberty

Meanderer said:


>


Eggplants are hard to dry out and get crispy!  Do you like baba  ganoush?  Talking about Egypt on another thread and it made me think of that fav eggplant recipe...yum!


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Eggplants are hard to dry out and get crispy!  Do you like baba  ganoush?  Talking about Egypt on another thread and it made me think of that fav eggplant recipe...yum!


I love baba ganoush!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How To Poach Eggs


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> How To Poach Eggs


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lc jones

I’m not an egg lover but strangely I love crusted quiche, probably because the egg is disguised as a quiche...


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516999212271682


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516999212271682


*WOW!*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *WOW!*


Do you think we'll try any of them? 
I like the marbleized egg.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Do you think we'll try any of them?
> I like the marbleized egg.


Speeding it up makes it look easy!


----------



## Nautilus

I'd like one Faberge' egg, pointed side up.


----------



## Marie5656

*Hard boiled.  I eat one as is, or cut it into a salad.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea

They were stocking the shelves when I was at the local Wegman's yesterday!


----------



## Meanderer

Marie5656 said:


> *Hard boiled.  I eat one as is, or cut it into a salad.  *


Ode to the Hard-Boiled Egg
"When my baby brother was born in 1981, a family friend gifted me with_ Betty Crocker’s Cookbook for Kids_. My mom recently shipped my tattered copy to me along with some cookbooks I needed for a research paper. I used to read it obsessively–particularly the recipes for eggs in bologna cups and a ghost cake with flaming eyes. But the only thing I can recall actually making is hard-boiled eggs. (My family’s diet skewed more toward lentil burgers and fruit juice-sweetened carrot cake.) To this day, I loosely follow the hard-boiled egg technique set forth in this book."






_*Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs* (Adapted from Betty Crocker’s Cookbook for Boys & Girls) (LINK)_


----------



## Marie5656

@Meanderer I used to have an earlier version called the junior cookbook. May have been Better Homes and Gardens. I think I still have it somewhere. I remember my cousin and I attempted cookies. Turned out so bad the dog would not eat them


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Egg-in-a-Hole (LINK)*
       by The Pioneer Woman on July 24, 2008

_"Sometimes it’s the simplest things that taste the best. Before I married Marlboro Man, I had to learn to make these delicious little numbers or he wouldn’t go through with the wedding. Called “Egg-in-a-Holes” by his paternal grandmother who made them for him all during his childhood, I’ve learned not only to love them through the years…but to need them. They define comfort food, are painfully easy to make, and will turn any stressful, hectic morning into something entirely different. I’m not saying Egg-in-a-Holes will change the world…but they will change your spirit. Sorta. Maybe."



_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> *Egg-in-a-Hole (LINK)*
> by The Pioneer Woman on July 24, 2008
> 
> _"Sometimes it’s the simplest things that taste the best. Before I married Marlboro Man, I had to learn to make these delicious little numbers or he wouldn’t go through with the wedding. Called “Egg-in-a-Holes” by his paternal grandmother who made them for him all during his childhood, I’ve learned not only to love them through the years…but to need them. They define comfort food, are painfully easy to make, and will turn any stressful, hectic morning into something entirely different. I’m not saying Egg-in-a-Holes will change the world…but they will change your spirit. Sorta. Maybe."
> 
> 
> 
> _



I had those throughout childhood, and so did my kids.  I've noticed, though, that it's called different names in different locations.


----------



## Meanderer

JaniceM said:


> I had those throughout childhood, and so did my kids.  I've noticed, though, that it's called different names in different locations.


Yeah, if you click on the link, the blogger wrote a list of other names for it.


----------



## debodun

Anyway the yolk and white are cooked solid. My dad liked them practically raw. What he had for breakfast we called "loogies on toast".


----------



## CarolfromTX

I'll take mine wrapped in a flour tortilla with a little sausage and salsa for company.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

I love eggs, I can eat them hot or col!


----------



## Pappy

My grandfather would put a small hole in the end of an egg, and suck the raw egg out. Turned my stomach watching him.


----------



## debodun

He had the jump on grandma when she told him to go suck an egg.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> My grandfather would put a small hole in the end of an egg, and suck the raw egg out. Turned my stomach watching him.


My dad would put a raw egg in his beer.


----------



## gennie

Meanderer said:


> Let's face it........



Somebody has way too much free time on their hands.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> Ode to the Hard-Boiled Egg
> "When my baby brother was born in 1981, a family friend gifted me with_ Betty Crocker’s Cookbook for Kids_. My mom recently shipped my tattered copy to me along with some cookbooks I needed for a research paper. I used to read it obsessively–particularly the recipes for eggs in bologna cups and a ghost cake with flaming eyes. But the only thing I can recall actually making is hard-boiled eggs. (My family’s diet skewed more toward lentil burgers and fruit juice-sweetened carrot cake.) To this day, I loosely follow the hard-boiled egg technique set forth in this book."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs* (Adapted from Betty Crocker’s Cookbook for Boys & Girls) (LINK)_



That's the method one of my high school Home Ec. teachers mentioned, and said it was called hard-cooked eggs.  It's _not _the way I do it, I cook them at a rolling boil til they're done.  
A fave recipe (good plus easy):  3 hardboiled eggs (grated or mashed), sliced black olives, a sprinkling of both garlic powder and minced onions, and mayonnaise.


----------



## JaniceM

Is anyone here familiar with the method of making egg salad without first letting the eggs cool?  I'm wondering if it's a regional thing.  Not only is it awful, the mayonnaise would go bad if there are leftovers.


----------



## RadishRose

This recipe isn't edible, but it is for eggs. Kids love this "experiment"-


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

JaniceM said:


> That's the method one of my high school Home Ec. teachers mentioned, and said it was called hard-cooked eggs.  It's _not _the way I do it, I cook them at a rolling boil til they're done.
> A fave recipe (good plus easy):  3 hardboiled eggs (grated or mashed), sliced black olives, a sprinkling of both garlic powder and minced onions, and mayonnaise.


@JaniceM , I never thought of sliced black olives. Will have to try it. I do like them in shrimp macaroni salad.


----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/japanese-mom-egg-food-art/


----------



## RadishRose

Here's one more from Bored Panda-


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Women's Land Army (LINK)
"The Women's Land Army actually started during World War I in Britain.  As another war loomed, the Women's Land Army was resurrected in 1939 to ensure Britain had an ample food supply during.  Initially, the young women were mostly volunteers from the countryside,  but were quickly joined by women from London and northern industrial towns (making up about 1/3 of the WLA).  By 1941, women were being conscripted into service in the WLA."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Duck, Duck, Goose…Chicken and the Egg


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

100 Ways to crack an egg (LINK)   (click on photos for recipes)
According to legend , the folds in a chef’s hat used to represent the number of ways s/he knew how to cook an egg, with the vaunted 100-fold hat reserved for the heads of only the most knowledgeable culinary experts.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

D' oh!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## old medic

Yesterday we put up 7 quarts of pickled eggs... 11-12 eggs per quart... 
2 different flavor pickling.. now to wait


----------



## gennie

old medic said:


> Yesterday we put up 7 quarts of pickled eggs... 11-12 eggs per quart...
> 2 different flavor pickling.. now to wait



Perfect bar food.


----------



## Meanderer

_36 CRAZY WAYS TO COOK EGGS_


----------



## In The Sticks

old medic said:


> Yesterday we put up 7 quarts of pickled eggs... 11-12 eggs per quart...
> 2 different flavor pickling.. now to wait


My dad used to do that...pickled in beet juice.


----------



## In The Sticks

I like mine poached on toast.
When in my teens, my idea of a late night snack was to have 4 poached eggs on toast.

I moved to the country in 2010.  Suddenly I got real eggs again!!!  They're so good...


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _36 CRAZY WAYS TO COOK EGGS_


Saved for Water Later YT queue.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Mexican Scrambled Eggs — Huevos a la Mexicana recipe


----------



## Mister E

Fried '' sunny side up '' with loads of bacon for me ....yum yum


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mister E said:


> sunny side up


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## drifter

I eat them fried, sunny side up, scrambled, no milk, nothing added, or boiled. Once in a while I add some Mexican flavor to them.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


>


I've never seen eggs separated that way.  Looks good though.


----------



## RadishRose

Which came first, the birdie or the egg?


----------



## Aunt Bea

This Egg Drop soup recipe for one is good for those days when the cupboard is getting bare and you don't feel like going to the store.  I make it with a packet of GOYA chicken-flavored bouillon.  You can also start with a packet of Lipton's Cup-a-Soup.





https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/115965/egg-drop-soup-better-than-restaurant-quality/

It's easy to change the recipe by omitting the seasonings in the original recipe and adding a teaspoon of grated cheese to make Stracciatella Alla Romana or add lemon juice to make Avgolemono.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## toffee

poached on toast ==== what is grits ??


----------



## RadishRose

toffee said:


> poached on toast ==== what is grits ??


Grits can be compared to polenta. It's corn meal. You'd call it a porridge.


----------



## toffee

RadishRose said:


> Grits can be compared to polenta. It's corn meal.


THANK YOU ROSE ...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

toffee said:


> THANK YOU ROSE ...


You're welcome, Toffee


----------



## JaniceM

I never heard of steamed eggs til I saw one of @Ruthanne's recent posts. 

Another one I like, though:
Split an avocado, remove the pit.  Remove a small amount of the avocado so egg will fit into it.
Place an egg in each avocado half.
Sprinkle some lemon pepper seasoning on top. 
Add a sprinkling of grated cheese if you wish. 

I'm sorry I misplaced the website I found this on a few years ago, but a similar recipe says bake in preheated 425 degree oven for approximately 15 minutes (until egg is completely done). 
If anyone tries this and finds a different temperature is more appropriate, please post!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AmberTea

Poached egg on toast is my favorite, I am an egg lover though, fix em up, I'll eat them


----------



## JaniceM

JaniceM said:


> I never heard of steamed eggs til I saw one of @Ruthanne's recent posts.
> 
> Another one I like, though:
> Split an avocado, remove the pit.  Remove a small amount of the avocado so egg will fit into it.
> Place an egg in each avocado half.
> Sprinkle some lemon pepper seasoning on top.
> Add a sprinkling of grated cheese if you wish.
> 
> I'm sorry I misplaced the website I found this on a few years ago, but a similar recipe says bake in preheated 425 degree oven for approximately 15 minutes (until egg is completely done).
> If anyone tries this and finds a different temperature is more appropriate, please post!!


Update:  I just made this again, and it is 425 degrees.  
I forgot to add:  use a large avocado so the egg doesn't spill over onto the baking tray or pan.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Kestutis Kasparavicius


----------



## Pinky

Eggs Benedict! I unfortunately don't make them myself, though my nephew makes them. In fact, he made them for me when he was only 8 yrs. old. They were equal to the Eggs Benedict I had at a high-end hotel restaurant in the city.

I enjoy my eggs "once over, lightly", on top of toast. The yolk has to be runny.


----------



## Meanderer

Roasted Red Pepper Deviled Eggs for Halloween (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer

Hard boiled eggs for Halloween


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_Zombie Eggz!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I  EGGS!!!!!  Never met one I didn’t like. Coukd eat them morning, noon, and night, and sometimes do. Love egg white omelettes too. Going to print that list to see if I missed anything


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


>


That's what I call eggheads.


----------



## Pinky

Sunny-side-up or Once-over-easy .. on top of toast


----------



## Lewkat

Poached on whole wheat toast.


----------



## RadishRose

No runny eggs for me. 

They look nice, but don't taste good to me.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx

Scrambled eggs, *well done*.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Hatching LEGO Eggs​


----------



## horseless carriage

In the 1951 movie: "Rich, Young & Pretty," Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell sing a song called: "How do you like your eggs in the morning?" My wife and I were at a festival a couple of years ago. A singer that we know well always reprises that song. She starts by singing the first line unaccompanied, then, smiling, she sings the rest as the band strikes up.

During that nano-second pause, after singing, How do you like your eggs in the morning? My wife piped up, loud enough to be heard by all: "Unfertilised!" It caused such a roar of laughter that the singer, who was also laughing, had to delay the song.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Hatching LEGO Eggs​


----------



## RadishRose

horseless carriage said:


> In the 1951 movie: "Rich, Young & Pretty," Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell sing a song called: "How do you like your eggs in the morning?" My wife and I were at a festival a couple of years ago. A singer that we know well always reprises that song. She starts by singing the first line unaccompanied, then, smiling, she sings the rest as the band strikes up.
> 
> During that nano-second pause, after singing, How do you like your eggs in the morning? My wife piped up, loud enough to be heard by all: "Unfertilised!" It caused such a roar of laughter that the singer, who was also laughing, had to delay the song.


That's funny!


----------



## Meanderer

How D'Ya Like Your Eggs In The Morning?​


----------



## Irwin

Take a leftover slice a pizza, chop it up into 1" squares, scramble it with two eggs, and voila! Pizza-Eggs!


----------



## RadishRose

Irwin said:


> Take a leftover slice a pizza, chop it up into 1" squares, scramble it with two eggs, and voila! Pizza-Eggs!


Or French toast pizza


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Or French toast pizza


Oui'!


----------



## Gaer

I always eat my scrambled eggs with salsa, cheese and chives.  
does anyone else do this?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gaer said:


> I always eat my scrambled eggs with salsa, cheese and chives.
> does anyone else do this?


----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


> No runny eggs for me.
> 
> They look nice, but don't taste good to me.


I'm with you, Radish. I hate runny yolks. I boil eggs for 20 minutes and fry them until they are like hockey pucks.


----------



## Ken N Tx

debodun said:


> I'm with you, Radish. I hate runny yolks. I boil eggs for 20 minutes and fry them until they are like hockey pucks.


Yolks or yokes ??


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> Yolks or yokes ??


yolks


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

w


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave

Since you're asking, I'll have mine over medium with wheat toast, steak medium rare, hash browns and coffee. Thanks.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## wcwbf

rkunsaw said:


> I prefer eggs over medium for breakfast. Scrambled eggs or omelets are fine too.
> 
> I make deviled eggs often and *usually have a jar of deviled egg mix in the refrigerator*
> 
> Egg custard pie is very good
> 
> It seems I only make egg nog around the holidays. Dunno why. It would be good anytime.
> 
> _ I buy free range eggs from a farm just down the road._


what is *THIS* and where can i get it??


----------



## rkunsaw

wcwbf said:


> what is *THIS* and where can i get it??


It's a homemade mixture. !/2 cup Yellow Mustard, !/2 cup Mayonnaise, a Tablespoon of Worcestershire Sauce, and a Tablespoon Paprika.
Makes it easy to make any amount of deviled eggs from one to a dozen or more. 
You can add anything you like as you make the Deviled Eggs, but I prefer not to add any extras to the basic mix.


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> I entered a contest a while back, to win a coop.  Something like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked into getting a few chickens for it .. as I was sure that I would win!  LOL
> Well, that didn't happen.
> I'm not into traveling anymore, so that's not a problem.


When can I move in?


----------



## RadishRose

rkunsaw said:


> Makes it easy to make any amount of deviled eggs from one to a dozen or more.
> You can add anything you like as you make the *Deviled Eggs*, but I prefer not to add any extras to the basic mix.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> When can I move in?


Sorry  RR ... that never came to be.   
Wish it had  though.  Would have been fun!


----------



## Meanderer

The Chicken Coupe....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Frank Eating a Scrambled Egg Sandwich at home … Palm Springs California*




Besides eating his Italian-American favorite foods, Frank loved eating a nice simple Scrambled Egg Sandwich on good old American white bread for breakfast and anytime during the day as a in-between meals snack prepared by his Valet George Jacobs ..
SCRAMBLED EGG SANDWICH alla SINATRA

Ingredients : 2 slices White Bread, 2 large Eggs, 2 tablespoons Milk, Butter, Salt & Black Pepper, 4 tablespoons Olive Oil

Place 2 tablespoons Olive Oil in a large non-stick frying pan and turn heat to medium low .. Add bread and cook until slightly brown. Turn bread over and cook to slightly brown. Remove from pan and set aside on the plate you will serve the sandwich.

Add eggs to a small bowl with a pinch each of Salt & Pepper and the Milk. Beat eggs with a fork until completely mixed …

Add remaining Olive Oil and Butter to pan and turn heat to medium.When the pan is heated and the butter starts to sizzle, add the eggs to pan and let cook while stirring for about 15 seconds. Turn heat to low and let the eggs cook without stirring for 45 seconds.

Flip the eggs over and let cook for 60 seconds on low heat. Turn heat off.

Place the cooked eggs on one piece of bread. Sprinkle a little salt & pepper over eggs. Top with second slice of bread and serve.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937

My favorite egg, is all of them. Ostrich, Lizard, Chicken, Platypus, all yummy to me!


----------



## Ruthanne

I've never had quiche but they always look so good to me--I'd like to make some sometime.  Right now my favorite way of eating eggs is sunny side up but I also like omelettes.


----------



## Ladybj

Scramble egg with Sharp cheddar cheese and Turkey bacon with orange juice - A Mimosa depending on your morning mood


----------



## wcwbf

here in NJ, THE perfect breakfast sandwich (preferably from one of the zillions of diners) is a pork roll (Taylor ham), egg and cheese on a nice Kaiser roll.


----------



## Dana

Eggs Benedict.....and sunny side up with the bottom very crisp.


----------



## Meanderer

Note:  A Minosa is essentially a mixture of orange juice and sparkling wine—champagne if you’re feeling fancy.


----------



## Meanderer

How A 180-Year-Old NYC Restaurant Created Eggs Benedict​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

*Are there really 100 ways to serve an egg?*​
*Here's the 101th. Take the egg in your best throwing hand, chuck it in the direction of some person and shout, "Catch." *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Verisure

Meanderer said:


> According to legend , the folds in a chef’s hat used to represent the number of ways s/he knew how to cook an egg, with the vaunted 100-fold hat reserved for the heads of only the most knowledgeable culinary experts. But are there really 100 ways to prepare eggs? ES set out on an exploration across the food blogosphere to find out, and our answer is a decidedly delicious “yes.”
> We’re reporting back and presenting our 100 favorite ways to cook an egg. If you’ve ever looked in the fridge and said, “I’ve got tons of eggs, but no idea what to cook with them,” well, you have no excuse to ever do that again. Just come right back here. Or better yet, print this out and hang it in your kitchen.
> Presenting the comprehensive Endless Simmer guide to 100 ways to cook an egg:
> _Click on the photos for full recipes._
> 
> http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2009/04/16/100-ways-to-crack-an-egg/


100 ways? I think it depends upon the criteria.

1). boiled
2). fried
3). scrambled
4). poached
5). baked
6). grilled
7). raw (fresh)
8). raw (buried)

... and from those, there is an untold number of levels such as hot or cold, hard-boiled or soft-boiled, eggs on toast, shakshuka, lablabli, benedict. etc. And then there's an astronomical variety of sesoning and spices and yeah, sure I guess there are a hundred ways to*"serve" *eggs and if I'm wrong then I guess I am an example of the most popular way to serve an egg ... on my face.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave




----------



## horseless carriage

One egg I won't be trying. Battered, deep fried, Cadbury's Creme Eggs.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Verisure

RadishRose said:


>


Flinging it against the wall is the way to evaluate *spaghetti *readiness, not fried eggs.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

The


----------



## Verisure

Keesha said:


> View attachment 157799The


Do mine eyes deceive me? Egg MacMuffin with ham!


----------



## PamfromTx

Frittata with Tomatoes   Not my photo.   My frittata doesn't look that great.  lol!​


----------



## Verisure

Huevos rancheros


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee-Egg Pudding?....from 1769!


----------



## Aunt Bea

No eggs were harmed in the making of these little salads.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

TikTok's 'pesto eggs' are the latest food trend: 'You won’t go back'​




https://www.tiktok.com/@amywilichow...r_device=pc&sender_web_id=6906669864849999365


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


>


Haha. Another hat for one of the Royals to wear. … lol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Jammy Egg Toast with Scallion Cream Cheese​
https://www.kierstenhickman.com/jammy-eggs-toast-scallion-cream-cheese-recipe/


----------



## PamfromTx

Starbucks bacon gruyere egg bites.

https://poshinprogress.com/2020/09/02/starbucks-copycat-egg-bites/


----------



## PamfromTx

Spanish Omelette or Tortilla​
https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/spanish-omelette/


----------



## Ladybj

Don't have a pic but my favorite is an egg omelet  - egg, sharp cheddar cheese, green peppers, onions, fresh mushrooms, spinach. Yum..sooo good.  Also, combination sandwich - egg, your choice of meat ( I use chopped chicken), onions, salt, pepper - place on a hamburger bun with Mayo, lettuce and tomatoes..one of hubby and I favorites.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Bea said:


>


My maternal grandmother always made these 'eggs' for us as children.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## wcwbf

how about something like this?

https://img.buzzfeed.com/thumbnaile...=600:*&output-format=webp&output-quality=auto

listening to radio.  topic was odd food combos.  someone called to say ketchup on FRench toast!  first reaction... YUCK!  EW!  BUT think about it a second.  what is french toast.  it's NOT sweet.  bread, soaking up beaten eggs, fried in butter (or bacon grease).... not that different from scrambled eggs & toast.  i like a little ketchup on my scrambleds.

over-easy... just make sure the whites are WHITE without a touch of clear.

"they say" omelets should have no signs of color... i don't mind!


----------



## Pappy

I’ve always liked poached eggs on toast or two eggs over medium.


----------



## Meanderer

A new way to make eggs for breakfast. To eat healthy food


----------



## WheatenLover

I like eggs fried over light or medium, soft boiled eggs, omelets ... eggs are one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Meanderer

_Easy "No Work" Recipes for Labor Day_


----------



## Knight

Haven't read thru all the replies but the many I have read don't mention Flan.
Puerto Rican Flan de Queso (Cheese Flan) | Kitchen Gidget
5 eggs used along with the other ingredients. 
There is a hack for making the caramel. Instead of in a pan it's easier & always consistent using a 16 oz. capacity glass measuring cup. Using a micro wave the color can be watched until it's that golden color that is the peak of flavor.


----------



## Meanderer

Roll your deviled eyes.​




"If you just shrieked, “Ew!”, then these deviled eyeballs did their job! They’re meant to give you a creepy crawly feeling and then surprise you with how delicious they are. With just a bit of food coloring, you don’t have to do anything else differently while making your favorite deviled egg recipe. These can be brought out at a Halloween party for adults or served to your kids on the morning of Halloween for a fun and memorable breakfast. “See” for yourself when you make these deviled eyeballs"!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The egg is a symbol of rebirth. Egg recipes are a great way to start off the new year. (recipe)

"The start of the year is a time for renewal. And what better way to signal it than with eggs, symbols of new life and rebirth in cultures throughout the world. My egg recipe is one of the staples of Kerala, India, usually served for breakfast. It’s a dish made with roasted, spiced onions — simple but very flavorful".

"May you enjoy it and the new year in health and happiness".


----------



## Aunt Bea

*EL SALVADOR – CRACK AN EGG ON NEW YEARS EVE.*​



Some of the people from El Salvador crack an egg and put it in a glass at midnight. They leave the egg on the window sill and check it the next day to see if they will have a better future. If the egg is still okay, then it means that they will have good fortune. But if it’s rotten, then that’s something to worry about.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> *EL SALVADOR – CRACK AN EGG ON NEW YEARS EVE.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the people from El Salvador crack an egg and put it in a glass at midnight. They leave the egg on the window sill and check it the next day to see if they will have a better future. If the egg is still okay, then it means that they will have good fortune. But if it’s rotten, then that’s something to worry about.


"Oomancy is foretelling the future with eggs. The usual method is to drop the egg white in a plate with water and look for the future in the swirls. In England, the best time is New Year’s Eve".

Does this egg spell L.A. to you?





"One writer explains that a Columbian New Year custom is to have your fortune told by raw eggs in water.  Your swirls describe your future husband or reveal if you have the evil eye trained on you.  But watch out: the next step was to knock back your glass of congealed, wobbling raw egg. Salud! I predict lots of (egg) white faces".


----------



## Meanderer

Why Chickens Stop Laying Eggs in Winter






"One of the main reasons why hens stop laying eggs during the winter is because they are not receiving enough light to trigger their reproductive systems. A hen’s reproductive system is triggered by how much daylight she senses within a 24 hour period. The main way a hen ‘senses’ light is through a gland located on her head called the pineal gland. The gland is very sensitive to light and darkness. It is what controls a majority of a hen’s hormonal behaviors, including laying and broodiness. It must sense enough light for a long enough period of time in order to trigger a hen’s laying cycle. " 

"The winter months are often characterized by shorter daylight hours. This means that a chicken’s pineal gland will not sense enough light to keep a hen’s reproductive system active. In general, a hen needs between 12-16 hours of light in order to keep laying."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

_"Is it real, or is it Instagram?"
_
"A 19-year-old artist is baffling people on Instagram with his insanely realistic drawings
Sushant Rane is a 19-year-old artist from India.  His drawings are so realistic-looking that you feel like you can reach out and touch them."


----------



## Alligatorob

Over easy for me.

My dog prefers them raw, give her one every morning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lavinia

Bonnie said:


> I'll eat whole eggs occasionally, but prefer an egg white omelette  with mushrooms (usually from frozen) and Rotel diced tomatoes.


What do you do with the yolks?


----------



## Meanderer

How to Make Heart-Shaped Hot Dogs & Eggs   




....or with smoked sausage, maybe?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Do they still make these?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer

Tie Dye Easter Eggs (directions) (note: used neon food colors)


----------



## Meanderer

How to Dye Easter Eggs with Blueberries (or red cabbage)


----------



## Aunt Bea

I remember how much fun we had decorating hard-boiled eggs and how we hated the concoctions my mother came up with to keep them from going to waste!

I think I'll try these low-carb BLT sliders for Easter brunch.


----------



## horseless carriage

Did you know that one whole, large raw egg (50 grams) contains:
Calories: 72. Protein: 6 grams. Fat: 5 grams. Vitamin A: 9% of the RDI. Riboflavin (Vitamin B2): 13% of the RDI. Pantothenic acid(Vitamin B5 ): 8% of the RDI. Vitamin B12: 7% of the RDI. Selenium: 22% of the RDI. Phosphorus: 10% of the RDI. Folate: 6% of the RDI.

In addition, one raw egg contains 147 mg of choline, an essential nutrient important for maintaining normal liver and brain health.
It’s important to note that almost all the nutrients are concentrated in the yolk. The white mostly consists of protein.
There is a myth that a raw egg can cure a hangover. 


What nonsense, by the time you’ve got a hangover, the damage from alcohol is done. Therefore, any nutritional benefit from raw eggs will have a negligible impact and the chances are, that the egg could have salmonella, so now you not only have a hangover, you have food poisoning too. Salmonella dies when an egg is cooked so the risk isn’t there with a cooked egg.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Alligatorob

I was once given a "_thousand year old_" egg.  A Chinese delicacy supposedly.

It was one of the worst things I have ever tried to eat.  After spitting the first bite out I washed my mouth out for a good while.

So my least favorite.

I think this is what it was: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg

Either the Chinese have very different tastes than I, or I just got a real bad one...


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> I was once given a "_thousand year old_" egg.  A Chinese delicacy supposedly.
> 
> It was one of the worst things I have ever tried to eat.  After spitting the first bite out I washed my mouth out for a good while.
> 
> So my least favorite.
> 
> I think this is what it was: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg
> 
> Either the Chinese have very different tastes than I, or I just got a real bad one...


I've heard about these eggs but never saw one. Here is a photo from that Wiki link-




Fascinating. Amber and jade.


----------



## charry

My favourite  way to eat an egg, is Fried, then flipped with yolk smashed,
then placed on a slice of toast spread with Marmalade ….


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Corned Beef Hash with eggs


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I like scrambled eggs and they must look scrambled, not fried. But my new favorite way to make eggs is a "bowl omelette". It's so easy for a lazy cook like me. I spray a bowl with non stick spray and add a few pieces of frozen onion, pepper mix, spray it with I Can't Believe It's Not Butter (ICBINB) and microwave for 30 seconds. I add egg whites (from a carton), spray with more ICBINB, add lemon pepper seasoning and cook for 2 minutes in the microwave, folding over the more firm parts after 1 minute. I usually top with ketchup and have a slice of wheat toast with it. I garnished with organic tomatoes this time because I needed to use them up.


----------



## Been There

Eggs Florentine for me.


----------



## SeniorBen

One of my favorite sandwiches is a fried egg sandwich with two fried eggs, lettuce and tomato and a bit of mayo. Mmmm, mmmm.


----------



## Meanderer

9 Things That Will Happen To Your Body After Eating Two Eggs A Day


----------



## caroln

I didn't read every post here (22 pages!) so I hope I don't repeat another post.  But, my favorite is what I call Carol McMuffin.  It's my version of Mickey D's breakfast sandwich.  I fry an egg and break the yolk (of course), add a sausage patty on the egg, top with American cheese, and cover until the cheese melts.  I put the whole thing on a lightly toasted and buttered English muffin.  So much better than McDonald's!  Sometimes I switch out the sausage for bacon.  Also good!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

caroln said:


> I didn't read every post here (22 pages!) so I hope I don't repeat another post.  But, my favorite is what I call Carol McMuffin.  It's my version of Mickey D's breakfast sandwich.  I fry an egg and break the yolk (of course), add a sausage patty on the egg, top with American cheese, and cover until the cheese melts.  I put the whole thing on a lightly toasted and buttered English muffin.  So much better than McDonald's!  Sometimes I switch out the sausage for bacon.  Also good!


Sounds good. Especially since the yolk would be cooked through!


----------



## caroln

RadishRose said:


> Sounds good. Especially since the yolk would be cooked through!


My husband, who is never excited about food as a rule, actually requests this for breakfast!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

caroln said:


> My husband, who is never excited about food as a rule, actually requests this for breakfast!


I wish I could have one now....but it will be soon.


----------



## sassysatin

I like the scrambled with cheese, sauteed onion and ham.  I'll eat fried also over medium and I have eaten hard boiled, but haven't had them in a long time!


----------



## Alligatorob

RadishRose said:


> 100 ways to serve an egg? What's Your Favorite?


To my dog, she likes them better than I do.  Seems to prefer raw, but is happy any way she can get them.


----------



## Bella

This is one of my favorite breakfasts.  I especially like it during the summer with lovely ripe garden tomatoes. Occasionally I'll also have it for dinner if I haven't had eggs for breakfast. Sometimes I swap out the cheddar for a slice of American cheese.  

*The Dagwood*








https://weekendatthecottage.com/dag...oZlc2dXV4TENSc1dlTEN4MnBMZyZ0PUFBQUFBR01KTFhV

Bella


----------



## Alligatorob

When I was  younger and traveling on the cheap in Mexico in a little local cafe I ordered Huevos Tibios, having no idea what it was.  I speak almost no Spanish.  It was interesting, no idea what it means, but from what I got it must have been eggs almost raw.  Something you drank rather than eating with a spoon or fork... 

At first I was a bit intimidated, I always tried to eat hot cooked things in places like that, thought they were safer.  However I rather liked them.  Kind of like a lightly poached egg with some corn or hominy.  Once I got over my initial reaction I liked them, would do it again if the opportunity arises.

My traveling companions were less impressed, didn't trust my ordering, or my Spanish, after that.


----------



## Alligatorob

Scrambled a la Charles?

King Charles Scrambles as He's Pelted with Eggs​https://finance.yahoo.com/finance/news/king-charles-scrambles-hes-pelted-145600092.html


----------



## Meanderer

The Perfect Scrambled Eggs!! Super Easy And Quick !​


----------



## Meanderer

How to Make the Best Scrambled Eggs... Ever! | Southern Living


----------



## Meanderer

English Tutor Nick P Proverbs (303) You Can't Unscramble a Scrambled Egg


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## LadyEmeraude

scramble up those eggs! love them soft and fluffy


----------



## horseless carriage

Eggnog





A traditional drink dating back hundreds of years,
eggnog is made with eggs (hence the name),
milk, cream, spices like nutmeg and vanilla, 
and fortified with rum, whisky, and/or brandy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## IKE

If for breakfast over easy......bust the yoke and fried hard if for a sandwich......like them hard boiled once in awhile with salt and pepper and I absolutely love deviled eggs.


----------



## NorthernLight

I agree with @horseless carriage . Egg nog is the best way to serve an egg!

@IKE  reminded me of something I haven't had for a long time and can no longer eat: fried egg sandwich. Had to be on white bread (not toast).

Eggs scrambled by me, slow and low, stirring constantly. (Not thrown into a hot pan.)

Deviled eggs, of course. I served these in Mexico. No one had had them before, and everyone liked them. One woman said, "Even my husband liked them!"


----------



## Pappy

My scrambled microwaved eggs. Two eggs in a bowl, salt and pepper. At times I might add a little half and half or a dollop of cream or cottage cheese and other times a bit of ranch dressing. Beat the hell out of the mixture. Microwave 45 seconds, stir again and microwave another 30-45 seconds. Any of these are so good.


----------

